# Oliva Cain Cain Nub 464 Cigar Review - Full flavored Maduro addition from Oliva



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

O.K., so I have been a fan of the NUB 464BPT for a while and do like most of the Oliva cigars. When these came on sale, I decided to buy a box. On ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Nub 464 Cigar Review - Full flavored Maduro addition from Oliva


----------

